# How much hgh?



## chrito (Jan 2, 2009)

how much hgh you guys suggest for 1st time? I just receive 5 kits hgh somatropin! let me know what do you think..some say 4 iu,some 6 ..some even 2. got this one.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 4, 2009)

Depends on what your goals are...looking to cut fat?  Looking to bulk?  Are you using it alone or with AAS?  Need more info.


----------



## chrito (Jan 5, 2009)

i got primobolan depot 50 amps and 5 kits that hgh . Also some propionate Asia pharma, 3 x 10ml

I want lost fats!


----------



## NEWTOTHIS1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I just receive 2 kits of HGH Somatropin (the same kits as chrito shows in his note)I am looking you bulk.How much should I us and What shuold I stack it was to put on some real size?
I am 5'8 ,33, 218lbs 12% bodyfat


----------



## chrito (Jan 6, 2009)

I take now 4 iu a day and already feel sides and i feel great..i am happy all day. Its best i got now. HGH rule.


----------



## NEWTOTHIS1 (Jan 7, 2009)

I am going to start with 1 iu a day and work my way up.what do you think about stacking the hgh with test and deca to put on size


----------



## chrito (Jan 7, 2009)

if you are man,1iu is waist of time and money!
go minimum 4iu,all morning

yes go with cycle!


----------



## nascar1 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Take your eurohormones aka asiapharma spam elsewhere. We are sick and tired of your a*

Take your eurohormones aka asiapharma spam elsewhere. We are sick and tired of your ads.




chrito said:


> i got primobolan depot 50 amps and 5 kits that hgh . Also some propionate Asia pharma, 3 x 10ml
> 
> I want lost fats!


----------



## gymfreak2 (Sep 12, 2009)

bro.. if u guys wanna cut down fat, then 2 to 4iu is fine. but if u guys r lookin for a bulk, run 8iu or at least 6iu. just my $0.02


----------



## jurg (Sep 14, 2009)

all over 4iu a day is too much.


----------



## jurg (Sep 21, 2009)

man i see on me now..work good if you take 2 iu am and 2 iu before gym..burn fats as crazy!


----------



## logger31 (Sep 22, 2009)

what hgh would you prefer, somatopin or jintropin? i am looking to build muscle.. is there any difference?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 22, 2009)

logger31 said:


> what hgh would you prefer, somatopin or jintropin? i am looking to build muscle.. is there any difference?



HGH is HGH, as long as it has a 191aa sequence.  

As for potency, it depends.  Pharm grade is always stronger than generic blue tops (red, yellow, etc.)  But if they are dosed the same....it's the same.  

I have found that pharm grade HGH can be as much as 3X the strength of some Chinese generics.

/V


----------



## logger31 (Sep 22, 2009)

I appologize for sounding like a novice, i am just not very educated in the this area. Will hgh break down my body and make me lose a lot of weight? or will i gradually add more bulk? I am at 200lbs right now. I am content with 200lbs, I am most interested putting on more size in lean, strong muscle.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 22, 2009)

logger31 said:


> Will hgh break down my body and make me lose a lot of weight? or will i gradually add more bulk?



It will help aid the process of loosing weight at low doses.  But, it can be used to add mass as well in higher doses.  Some combine HGH with AAS and slin and put on tremendous amounts of mass.  I also know guys who use it just to have better looking skin and to feel younger.

What will it do for you?  Depends on your dose, diet, work out, and if you are taking anything else alongside it.

It's hard to give a suggested dose to anyone IMHO because 10iu of Chinese HGH could be the same as 4iu of Serostim.  You have to find the right amount yourself.

/V


----------



## logger31 (Sep 22, 2009)

as far as diet, i assume the more calorie and protein intake the more mass that will be gained with hgh? I dont plan on taking hgh and then eating fastfood, shitty food, etc. Is diet very important or will it not really matter whiel taking hgh?


----------



## redflash (Sep 26, 2009)

VictorZ06 said:


> It's hard to give a suggested dose to anyone IMHO because 10iu of Chinese HGH could be the same as 4iu of Serostim.
> /V



How come Victor?  Maybe I'm missing something but I think an IU (International Unit) of HGH is an IU of HGH like a mg of test enan is a mg of test enan regardless of brand. 

Are you saying the generic Chinese stuff is some sort of semi-fake, like it says 10IU but actually contains only 4IU?  Or that a Serostim IU is stronger than a generic IU? Or what?

Thanks.


----------



## glennmo (Sep 26, 2009)

So how many IU's per 5mg vial ? Am I right in thinking the CEL peptide fragment is for lipolysis only ?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 26, 2009)

redflash said:


> How come Victor?  Maybe I'm missing something but I think an IU (International Unit) of HGH is an IU of HGH like a mg of test enan is a mg of test enan regardless of brand.
> 
> Are you saying the generic Chinese stuff is some sort of semi-fake, like it says 10IU but actually contains only 4IU?  Or that a Serostim IU is stronger than a generic IU? Or what?
> 
> Thanks.



Because the "Chinese stuff" isn't always handled correctly (it has to remain in the fridge at all times) it often looses potency bouncing around in the mail changing climates back and forth, etc.  I had some IP yellows that took 8IU to give the same desired effect as 3IU of Serostim.  

Serostim is an exception because unlike any other HGH, it does not have to be stored in the fridge (they have a patent on this product/process).  You have maximum potency as soon as you mix the solution.  Unlike the Chinese stuff, who knows how long it's been in the mail.  Who knows what's really in it?  I've seen too many fakes running around and honestly believe that pharm grade is worth the extra $$.  And yes, serostim is the strongest HGH I've ever got my hands on.  Hard to find and rather expensive.  I believe it's the only US made pharm grade of HGH....but I may be mistaken on that point to date.

/V


----------



## redflash (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks Victor.  I didn't think that the dry powder had to be stored in any particular temperature range, just the solution once mixed.  If the generic stuff was the real deal when manufactured (I know that's a sizeable "if") then storage would explain why an IU is not an IU - it goes in as an accurate measure but potency is reduced due to poor handling.

All the best,

Flash


----------



## glennmo (Oct 4, 2009)

glennmo said:


> So how many IU's per 5mg vial ? Am I right in thinking the CEL peptide fragment is for lipolysis only ?



Does anyone have an idea ?


----------



## jurg (Oct 4, 2009)

5mg can be like 15iu
normal 1mg =3iu


----------



## glennmo (Oct 5, 2009)

Thnx


----------



## Didsky (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Victor I am new on this forum, 
I am about to purchase HGH, I am in Belgium and really wondering wich product I should buy, big differences in price from one site to the other.
an other question, does hgh have an effect on the size of the cock? a friend of mine told me that he gained  about 1,5 cm length


----------



## Didsky (Nov 1, 2009)

hi, I am new on this site, I am about to buy hgh and really wondering which product I must take as there are many different prices 
I have another question about the effect of  HGH, did yo notice any  diference in the size of ypur cock? a friend of mine told me that he gained 1,5 cm with hgh...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm sure it's possible.  HGH can make all your organs grow...including heart, pancreas, etc.  And yes, there is a large difference in price between pharm grade and generics.  Good luck.

/V


----------



## Didsky (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks Victor, and do you have an advice for a particular  brand? how many weeks should I do the treatment and how many UI to gain about 15 lbs .
How much do you think it should cost 
Did yourself notice an increase in penis size?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 1, 2009)

Prices are expensive, but you get what you pay for.  We won't discuss numbers here.  As for kind, I suggest using Serono Serostim.  I've tried many kinds and I found these to be the most potent.  Having said that, there are others just as strong...just not as convenient (Serostim does not have to be kept in the fridge unlike all others).  

As for an increase in penis size, I have not noticed a change, but have heard of reports of others who have seen an increase in size/girth.  

If you plan on using HGH to bulk, I suggest a dose higher than 6iu a day (with test).  But, we are all different so I can't say for certain what your dose should be.  I don't know your stats.  A lot of things come into play, things like if you are using AAS while using HGH, your diet, age, etc.  Some use insulin, IGF, T3, etc. all in conjunction with HGH.

As far as treatment duration....I would say for as long as you can afford it, but at least 5 months long.  Anything less is a waste in my opinion.  Good luck.

/V


----------



## Didsky (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Victor, 
is there any difference  between steroids and HGH treatment, I am talking about  the results, is the result permanent or is it like unsing steroids, I mean, using steroids, when you stop and decrease the training also , you lose 99 % of what you have gained. I have been told that HGH is better as it  increase the number of fibers in the muscles, so the result is permanent.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 25, 2009)

Didsky said:


> Hi Victor,
> is there any difference  between steroids and HGH treatment, I am talking about  the results, is the result permanent or is it like unsing steroids, I mean, using steroids, when you stop and decrease the training also , you lose 99 % of what you have gained. I have been told that HGH is better as it  increase the number of fibers in the muscles, so the result is permanent.



AAS is used to make your muscle cells grow larger.  HGH will add more muscle cells to your muscles.  I think that's the easiest way to explain it.  

And no....not all of us lose 99% of our gains when cycling.  If you know what you are doing, you can keep most of your gains.  You have to continue to train and eat right.  If not, yes...you can lose those gains.  

HGH is a different story.  I honestly think that it should be used once you pass or are at least approaching your full genetic potential when looking for mass/size.  HGH is best used in conjunction with test.  And for experienced users, slin and IGF as well.

/V


----------



## Didsky (Nov 27, 2009)

What do you mean by use HGH with  test,  is it testoserone? or a test , meaning an evaluation to the doctor? or is IGF different from HGH? I ma not sure  of what I shoul take  with the HGH cycle. the best and not to expensive


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 27, 2009)

Didsky said:


> What do you mean by use HGH with  test,  is it testoserone? or a test , meaning an evaluation to the doctor? or is IGF different from HGH? I ma not sure  of what I shoul take  with the HGH cycle. the best and not to expensive



By "test" I mean testosterone.  HGH is MUCH more effective when your body is in an anabolic state.  And yes, IGF (Insulin-like growth factor) is different than HGH.  A completely different sequence, but it works well in conjunction with one and other.

I can't tell you what to take or how much.  If you post your stats (age, experience, diet, BF%, training, etc.), we should be able to help you.  Also, the goals you are trying to achieve.

/V


----------



## Didsky (Nov 28, 2009)

I am 36 years old, bf is 12% height is 175 cm, weight is 66.5 kg. I am training 4 to 5 times a week but I want to reach 72 kg
so any advice?  thanks a lot Victor for your help it is really helpfull.
Denis


----------



## Didsky (Nov 30, 2009)

Didsky said:


> I am 36 years old, bf is 12% height is 175 cm, weight is 66.5 kg. I am training 4 to 5 times a week but I want to reach 72 kg
> so any advice?  thanks a lot Victor for your help it is really helpfull.
> Denis


I forgot to talk about my diet, 
I don't  take any suppelment, to be honnest... but I tried whey proteins , the problem is that I am intolerant to  lactose so , it is not easy to find a good protein supplement that I can digest


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 30, 2009)

At 36 years old, I would start out using 2-3iu a day.  The older you are, the less you will need.  If you take more than 4iu, I would break up the dose into two shots, one in the early morning, the other in the early afternoon.  You can bump up the dose if you feel it's necessary.  

How much you take also depends on what you take.  Some of that Chinese stuff is really under-dosed.  If you are using pharm-grade HGH, you might only need 3iu where as to get the same effect with generics, you might need to take as much as 10iu.  All depends on your source.

/V


----------



## Didsky (Dec 2, 2009)

Should I take winstrol or  something like that at the same time  as I start my HGH treatment or do you recommend  somethingelse?


----------



## Didsky (Dec 2, 2009)

I have ordered pills of Dianabol do you think it works if I take it with  HGH?
thanks Victor


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 2, 2009)

Didsky said:


> I have ordered pills of Dianabol do you think it works if I take it with  HGH?
> thanks Victor



No.  Test alone will suffice.  Don't run dbol without test.  Dbol only programs are a thing of the past.  Your gains will go as fast as they come if you use dbol without test.

/V


----------



## Didsky (Dec 3, 2009)

oki and what brand do you  recommend  for testosterone? which product exactely do I need to purchase? 
Thanks  Victor
Denis


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 3, 2009)

Didsky said:


> oki and what brand do you  recommend  for testosterone? which product exactely do I need to purchase?
> Thanks  Victor
> Denis



Depends on what you can get.  Seeing you are in Belgium, I'd try and get several test enan amps from Schering (Testoviron depot 250mg/ml).  In all fairness though, any brand of test from a legitimate pharmacy would be the first choice.  UGL, second.

/V


----------



## Didsky (Dec 3, 2009)

ok and as I am losing my hair I use Proscar, 
is there  a big risk to  lose a lot more if I am using testosterone with HGH?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 3, 2009)

Didsky said:


> ok and as I am losing my hair I use Proscar,
> is there  a big risk to  lose a lot more if I am using testosterone with HGH?


Couldn't tell ya, we are all different.  You may notice some thinning of your hair.  It's a risk we all take when we use AAS.

/V


----------



## Steel Force (Dec 4, 2009)

There are so many variables from person to person that it makes static answers a mute issue, as each individual's stats, experience, age, size and so on needs to be examined closely to make any accurate assessment of what could and should be used. I think an awful lot of generalizations are thrown around and this is not generally going to be a good thing for a lot of the people who will listen to those generalizations. I suggest close scrutiny by very experienced persons to help guide any inexperienced person to make sure things are being done as close to properly as possible. The true measure of which is to be under a licensed physicians care and be monitored throughout and after any usage. At the very least one should follow the direction of a very experienced person, but this is not gold either without medical tests be administered to stay safe and healthy. your health is always the paramount consideration to be taken into account. Too many people forget this. Without your health, big muscles don't mean a lot. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 9, 2009)

chrito said:


> how much hgh you guys suggest for 1st time? I just receive 5 kits hgh somatropin! let me know what do you think..some say 4 iu,some 6 ..some even 2. got this one.




how good is your results man?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 9, 2009)

WFC2010 said:


> how good is your results man?



^Don't listen to Chirto....he's a few sandwiches short of a picnic.

/V


----------



## quark (Dec 9, 2009)

VictorZ06 said:


> ^Don't listen to Chirto....he's a few sandwiches short of a picnic.
> 
> /V


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 9, 2009)

then vic you can write me,who is chrito? he post come pics of somatropin HGH? a lot of sources sale it.is this hgh good?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 10, 2009)

WFC2010 said:


> then vic you can write me,who is chrito? he post come pics of somatropin HGH? a lot of sources sale it.is this hgh good?



He's a nuthead.  Read his posts and you'll understand why (many got deleted).  I believe he came to this site to simply "promote" those pictures you mentioned.

As for how good that HGH is, I couldn't say.  But, I can say that if it is pharm grade (NOT UGL) and has a sequence of 191aa, stored and handled right, it should be fine and work like any other pharm grade HGH.

/V


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks man, i like hgh


----------



## b1ggjoe (Dec 13, 2009)

That must explain while many stack *test* together with HGH.


----------



## Didsky (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Victor, 
I have ordered  400 UI of Hygetropine from Hygene, do you know this company it is a chineese company.
I am about to start my  cycle so  what do you recommend to start?
Should I buy  test and which one ? I was thinking of Testoviron depot  by Schering is it the best according to you?
If someone has something to advise please guys let me know


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 15, 2009)

Didsky said:


> Hi Victor,
> I have ordered  400 UI of Hygetropine from Hygene, do you know this company it is a chineese company.
> I am about to start my  cycle so  what do you recommend to start?
> Should I buy  test and which one ? I was thinking of Testoviron depot  by Schering is it the best according to you?
> If someone has something to advise please guys let me know



Yes, testioviron is very good pharm grade test and I always use it when bulking.  I'd run about 500mg ew for a solid 10-12 weeks.  Testoviron is test enanthate that has a rather long acting ester so you only need to pin 2X a week, unlike test prop...that has to be hit ED or EOD.

Not sure about that brand of HGH, I now only use Serostim.  If the sequence is 191aa and it's stored right, it shouldn't differ much from any other HGH.  Good luck.

/V


----------



## b1ggjoe (Dec 16, 2009)

Victor-

What do you think of the HGH Brand 'Nutropin'?

Is it pretty good?


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 17, 2009)

Didsky if you ahve contrf lable on,see site..if you dont have that lable,its copy fake from bulgaria! low price


----------



## Didsky (Dec 17, 2009)

ok thank you WFC2010
I'll check but I am  sure I have seen that label on the box and on the site. It is a kind of sliver stamp


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 17, 2009)

b1ggjoe said:


> Victor-
> 
> What do you think of the HGH Brand 'Nutropin'?
> 
> Is it pretty good?



Couldn't tell you, never got a chance to use it much less see it.


/V


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 19, 2009)

i like sereno sizen,norditropin...and 5 years ago jintropin


----------



## Didsky (Dec 25, 2009)

how do you proceed to buy norditropin or serostim as it is not possible to order on the official sites without medical prescription?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 25, 2009)

Didsky said:


> how do you proceed to buy norditropin or serostim as it is not possible to order on the official sites without medical prescription?



I don't think Serostim is exported outside the US/Canada.  It's very hard to get, it's mostly used by wasting Aids patients.  There are a few sites that I saw them for sale on, ridiculously expensive though.  Lucky for me, many of my friends are MDs. 

/V


----------



## Didsky (Dec 29, 2009)

and how much do you pay more or less for Serostim? which quantity do you get for the price? and how much do you  inject per day? I started with 4 UI of Hygetropin, I have light headache but it seems now after one week to diaspear. Do you feel other sideeffects? what can I expect and after how many days should I see the first results?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 29, 2009)

Didsky said:


> and how much do you pay more or less for Serostim? which quantity do you get for the price? and how much do you  inject per day? I started with 4 UI of Hygetropin, I have light headache but it seems now after one week to diaspear. Do you feel other sideeffects? what can I expect and after how many days should I see the first results?



I use it both on and off cycle, cost is about $400 a kit (126iu) depending on how many kits I get at once.  I usually hit 6iu ED via SQ, but when bulking with slin and IGF, I take 10iu ED via IM.  

At first, my hands, knuckles, wrists, ankles, all got very puffy (my regular gloves and shoes would no longer fit...and still don't).  I almost had to buy another new wardrobe including extra links for my watches.  The worst side effect I've noticed was the aching pains in my wrists.  I had trouble with my heavy sets, but I sucked it up.  About 2 months later, no pains at all.  Just lean mass, better skin, increased libido, and and overall sense of well being.  First signs of results start to appear 2-3 months in.  Combine it with test, and results should come quicker.

/V

*Please don't ask me for sources, every time Serostim comes up my mail box gets full of PMs.  Thanks.*


----------



## Didsky (Jan 1, 2010)

thank you Victor for these informations, 
and do you think there is no risk to  drink  alcohol sometimes when I am doing my cycle of HGH?
was that guy serious when he was telling to I don't remember who, but he was telling that if you inject the HGH direct in your cock it would help it to grow a bit?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 1, 2010)

Didsky said:


> thank you Victor for these informations,
> and do you think there is no risk to  drink  alcohol sometimes when I am doing my cycle of HGH?
> was that guy serious when he was telling to I don't remember who, but he was telling that if you inject the HGH direct in your cock it would help it to grow a bit?



I don't think that moderate amounts of alcohol will effect how the HGH plays a role in your body.

NO.  Don't inject HGH into your penis.  I can't imagine the nightmare...

/V


----------



## Didsky (Jan 1, 2010)

do you know someone who tried to inject hgh into his cock? I did it once yesterday to try and it is not really painful, it depends where  exactely you  do it. It was just one centimeter before my dickhead, on the foreskin


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 1, 2010)

Didsky said:


> do you know someone who tried to inject hgh into his cock? I did it once yesterday to try and it is not really painful, it depends where exactely you do it. It was just one centimeter before my dickhead, on the foreskin


You seem a little desperate to add some size...

Just sayin...


----------



## Didsky (Jan 2, 2010)

not desperate but I would be very satisfied if I could add 1 inche, so I woul dbe just above 8 inches, which would be perfect for me.
Don't know if it is possile, but I have been told that  some men  having using HGH have gained some length and girth


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 2, 2010)

That's funny stuff? Shooting HGH into your cock to increase it's size doesn't seem desperate to you?


----------



## Didsky (Jan 3, 2010)

lol, maybe you are right  but anyway if it doesn't work for my  cock, it will work for the rest of my body as it comes into my general vascular system...I guess


----------



## Didsky (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello Victor, you whehre talking about your wrists, that you gained in girth, is it permanent  and is it the same with your feet?
did your fingers  increase in length?
I hope it  is not to much. after how much time did you notice the change? I feel like have some water retention especially arround my eyes and face.
did you experience the same?

Thank you 
Denis


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 3, 2010)

Didsky said:


> Hello Victor, you whehre talking about your wrists, that you gained in girth, is it permanent  and is it the same with your feet?
> did your fingers  increase in length?
> I hope it  is not to much. after how much time did you notice the change? I feel like have some water retention especially arround my eyes and face.
> did you experience the same?
> ...



Well, I have never come off using HGH so I can't say if the growth is permanent.  I had to get new shoes, boots, and gloves.  My shoe size is a full size up.  I also had to get new motorcycle apparel that would fit.  

And lastly, my watches.  I think I wrote about this here several months ago.  I have a watch collection with a couple nice pieces.  Most watches fit after I put on an extra link, but some didn't fit until I put on two.  And at $300+ a link....OUCH.

No, my fingers did not increase in length (like my feet), but they did get thicker.  Took about 2 months to start noticing the transformation of all theses sides.

/V


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 3, 2010)

Didsky said:


> do you know someone who tried to inject hgh into his cock? I did it once yesterday to try and it is not really painful, it depends where  exactely you  do it. It was just one centimeter before my dickhead, on the foreskin


WTF! Are you serious? Because that is a little more than desperate,Its insane.


----------



## WFC2010 (Jan 3, 2010)

omfg ...some guys are really stupid!


----------



## Didsky (Jan 5, 2010)

Victor since how much time do you use HGH and what is the minimum amount you  inject every day? you never stopped you said since you started? and  do you still increase  your lean muscles mass? or is it just to  keep it steady?
Do you know  more about SARMS, that is what I finally ordered to  replace test as it seems to have less side effects...
Denis


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 5, 2010)

Didsky said:


> Victor since how much time do you use HGH and what is the minimum amount you  inject every day? you never stopped you said since you started? and  do you still increase  your lean muscles mass? or is it just to  keep it steady?
> Do you know  more about SARMS, that is what I finally ordered to  replace test as it seems to have less side effects...
> Denis



I've been using HGH for a good 2+ years now and yes, I most certainly did add a good amount of LBM and my entire body is a bit "tighter".  The minimum I take a day are 3iu in the AM and 3iu in the early PM.  When bulking, 10iu via IM w/ slin & IGF on training days.

/V


----------



## weldingman (Jan 5, 2010)

Didsky said:


> do you know someone who tried to inject hgh into his cock? I did it once yesterday to try and it is not really painful, it depends where exactely you do it. It was just one centimeter before my dickhead, on the foreskin


 

Dude have you lost your f---ing mind hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## weldingman (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn I thought I herd it all. Tie a 45 pound plate to your wee wee and let it hang for 30 min a day for 12 weeks thats a good cycle.


----------



## Didsky (Jan 6, 2010)

anyone  knows how to use SARM  S4. I got my  liquid S4 today , but no  instruction about how to use it and which amount I am suposed to  take orally.
Anyone has experience of  S4?
It is still written on the bottle that this is not for human used... for research purpose only...


----------



## Didsky (Jan 6, 2010)

Victor any experience of S4?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 6, 2010)

Didsky said:


> Victor any experience of S4?



No.  Too many nasty sides from what I understand.  Blurred vision, impaired vision at night, headaches, nausea, acne, etc.  I understand that bilberry can be used to combat some of the vision problems.  S4 is said to yield some great results, but at what cost?

Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators (SARMs) are said to provide the benefits of traditional anabolic/androgenic AAS such as Test, while having a smaller tendency to show the unwanted sides of AAS.  Impaired and blurred vision to me is a side that I could do without, and from what I understand, many people who use it get it.

/V


----------



## Didsky (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello Victor, 
My friend takes 6 IU per day like me, he takes 4 am and 2 pm , but as he is working until 17.00 he can  take  the 2 IU arround 17.30 sometimes 18.00  since one week , more or less  since he increased from 4 to 6 IU a day, he has really bad nights.
Do you think  that this could be the reason...late injection of HGH pm?
Another question, do you know a bit more about the risk of developping diabete because of injection of HGH? and  if this could happen would it be  for ever or would it stop  after the cycle?
So far I have been using 6 IU per day and except that I have quite pain in my shoulders and in the neck I have gained 3 KGS but I  think that I have  water retention, is it  a side effect?


----------



## Didsky (Jan 14, 2010)

I  forgot to mention that I started my cycle almost 4 weeks ago. 
When will the side effect like water retention  and pain in the joints disapear?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 14, 2010)

Month...maybe two.

/V


----------

